# Last chance to seed ***



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

If I was to repair washouts with Bewitched seed that has so far this year germinated in six days and my first frost was approximately October 15th, when would be my latest seed down date be?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Mike, is this for your front yard? I would just push nitrogen and let it fill in. I'm only judging based on the pics in your journal.

I don't think you need to seed.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Last chance is pretty much now. You want 30 days for the grass seed to establish before it gets too cold for it to grow. While seeding late may work, the risk of winter kill is high.

If this is on the new reno, though, I'm with Harts. Based on the pictures you should spoon feed nitrogen and push growth. You will be fine. If it is a non-reno area (looks like you may have renovated everything though), throw up some pics and you'll get better advice.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> Mike, is this for your front yard? I would just push nitrogen and let it fill in. I'm only judging based on the pics in your journal.
> 
> I don't think you need to seed.


I agree. You have good coverage.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

bernstem said:


> Last chance is pretty much now. You want 30 days for the grass seed to establish before it gets too cold for it to grow. While seeding late may work, the risk of winter kill is high.
> 
> If this is on the new reno, though, I'm with Harts. Based on the pictures you should spoon feed nitrogen and push growth. You will be fine. If it is a non-reno area (looks like you may have renovated everything though), throw up some pics and you'll get better advice.





Harts said:


> Mike, is this for your front yard? I would just push nitrogen and let it fill in. I'm only judging based on the pics in your journal.
> 
> I don't think you need to seed.


Thanks guys, it's actually for 2 areas in the back. I'd like to wait and see if the babies will stand up again. This would be repair number 3 for both. But I don't think I'll have time to wait and see.

Area #1





Area #2



They look green right now but I also see white. Some I see the seed it came from which is cool. Lol I'd rather not see them though. 🙂


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I'd leave it. N will help that fill in some this fall and finish filling in next Spring.

Have you backed off watering yet? Area looks too wet.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

You'll be amazed how much that fills in next spring. Push N, grab a beer, and relax.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I had that last year and pushed it hard. Spray it weekly w .25n and even hit it w Gran. 5n once or twice


----------



## Wakedog (Sep 3, 2021)

Newbie here, seen a few comments to "push N" - i presume that's Nitrogen, correct? Is N just like steroids for grass and something you cant apply too much of? I was under the impression that you wanted a healthy balance of all three and not too much of one, so curious if it's just "the more N the merrier"

Thanks all


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You dont need more seeds. I see enough that you wont notice this in 3 weeks. If it makes you feel better, throw some, but continue to treat the lawn like they are not there.


----------



## dgrove12 (Jun 6, 2020)

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but this looks so familiar. I can relate. My SS1100 with multiple washouts below. Ready to call it quits and throw TTTF down.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Wakedog said:


> Newbie here, seen a few comments to "push N" - i presume that's Nitrogen, correct? Is N just like steroids for grass and something you cant apply too much of? I was under the impression that you wanted a healthy balance of all three and not too much of one, so curious if it's just "the more N the merrier"
> 
> Thanks all


More is not better. Everyone is referring to pushing nitrogen with small doses each week - 0.25lb N per 1000 square feet. This is a negligible amount.

In this case, the OP planted Kentucky Bluegrass which will spread with the help of nitrogen.

With regards to the other two nutrients in fertilizer, a soil test will help to tell you how much phosphorous and potassium (if any) are needed. Nitrogen is used up much quicker by the soil than the other two and therefore needs to be supplemented more frequently.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Unless something goes south, those areas should be fine.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

dgrove12 said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but this looks so familiar. I can relate. My SS1100 with multiple washouts below. Ready to call it quits and throw TTTF down.


What the heck? That ground looks like a rock quarry !🤣. Is that an optical illusion or are those sizeable R O C K S ??


----------



## dgrove12 (Jun 6, 2020)

lawn-wolverine said:


> dgrove12 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mean to hijack your thread, but this looks so familiar. I can relate. My SS1100 with multiple washouts below. Ready to call it quits and throw TTTF down.
> ...


It's not as bad as the picture makes it out to be, but yes... there are rocks. I've found that it's difficult to purchase "screened" topsoil that doesn't contain rocks. And when you have torrential downpours every other week, it washes away soil and leaves rocks exposed. It happened again last night. Planting on bare dirt kinda sucks, if I'm being honest.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I agree I think it will fill in if you keep the N going. However, another option is to use a ProPlugger to pull some plugs from the more dense spots and place there, and then take the cores from that spot to replace the plug holes you made in the dense spots.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm gonna reiterate that THAT is an excess of rocky ground, and some of those rocks are quarter sized. I think you are asking for trouble if you intend to tend a decent lawn. Not being overly critical but if we are here to assist one another, there needs to be some significant level of ground preparation/improvement if you intend to make this reasonably level/smooth and mowable. And THIS is the time (order of things) to do it.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Here is an update of the problem areas. No seed was added, weekly apps of nitrogen (0.23Lb per K).
Hasn't filled in yet but I do believe it will. Heavy rain has not allowed these areas to dry out.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Next spring pump that nitrogen it will definitely fill in


----------



## dgrove12 (Jun 6, 2020)

Keeping track of this thread because I was in the same boat. Mine is filling in as well, just started spoon feeding N. Found a local source of urea from the hometown folder. Great suggestion @g-man. Getting there.


----------



## dgrove12 (Jun 6, 2020)

I think the pout is over! Tillering like crazy now.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

Great photo,@dgrove12 !
Please tell us (photo) exactly how many days since you threw seed down for this. 
I seem to see TWO levels of growth here, right?
Thanks !


----------



## dgrove12 (Jun 6, 2020)

lawn-wolverine said:


> Great photo,@dgrove12 !
> Please tell us (photo) exactly how many days since you threw seed down for this.
> I seem to see TWO levels of growth here, right?
> Thanks !


Yeah, for sure 2 levels of growth. This is both 22 and 15 DAG. It's the result of me "washing out", so I over seeded a week later. Makes it tough to fertilize since they're on different schedules now, but Sunday was my first application... spoon fed some 9-0-1 from Greene County, so hardly anything. I will start spoon feeding .25 of urea when that smaller plant is a little further along.

First time growing KBG. Seeds are crazy small. I should have just been patient and waited. I didn't realize the level of patience required


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

dgrove12 said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Great photo,@dgrove12 !
> ...


Great ! Thanks. Yes, I have similar situation and I think due to (a)significant shade (maybe 3.5 hrs. sunlight), and (b) good % sand soil.
But you are CORRECT ! Much patience, grasshopper !🤗


----------

